# Uber BLACK - Does interior color matter?



## likwid8 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm from Toronto and when I clicked on the eligibility for BLACK cars it just listed what years were allowed but no where on the website did I read the outside and inside of the vehicles need to be black. The reason I'm asking this is because one of the eligible vehicles (Volvo XC90 only comes in a tan leather color, haven't seen black interior).


----------



## GuyInTheTahoe (May 24, 2016)

After doing a little searching, I found that you are right. When you search for Toronto-specific requirements, there is no mention of the color of either the exterior or the interior, just that it should be a leather interior. Also, they call it "Premier" up there, not "Black," which makes sense if there's not a requirement for it to be an actual black car. Just to make sure, I searched for the UberBlack in my city (Atlanta, GA), and it still lists requirements for a black exterior and interior. 
I would say that means you can probably use the car you mentioned. Obviously, you would want to check with Uber beforehand, or you can just go ahead and try to sign up and see how it goes. Most passengers won't complain as long as the service is impeccable and the ride is comfortable.


----------



## Homedepot (11 mo ago)

GuyInTheTahoe said:


> After doing a little searching, I found that you are right. When you search for Toronto-specific requirements, there is no mention of the color of either the exterior or the interior, just that it should be a leather interior. Also, they call it "Premier" up there, not "Black," which makes sense if there's not a requirement for it to be an actual black car. Just to make sure, I searched for the UberBlack in my city (Atlanta, GA), and it still lists requirements for a black exterior and interior.
> I would say that means you can probably use the car you mentioned. Obviously, you would want to check with Uber beforehand, or you can just go ahead and try to sign up and see how it goes. Most passengers won't complain as long as the service is impeccable and the ride is comfortable.


If you look carefully all vehicles that show premier also show black but it's pushed back a few words. Here in Toronto anyways when I open the Uber app and pretend to be a customer and enter in an address the BLACK option tends to be more expensive then PREMIER.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You are doing it backwards. does not matter what it says. 
you need to seek help at GH first. as if you market is locked on black. it does not matter if you seats are purple. you wont be able to use it. 
years ago in my city before uber x i drove black SUV. i could not buy a suv and sign up, i had to lease one from a black suv member..always check the hub. 99% of here dream up answers...in CANADA laws may be alot different....but uber paid the black car owner. they payed me..
most limo black cars here at good for 4 years 300k mile...lyft black dont count..
you need coom TLC INS. and many other things..different D,L in some places..here


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I had a rider once who thought that Uber Black meant a black person drove you. She was wondering why there was no Uber Brown or Uber White.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I had a rider once who thought that Uber Black meant a black person drove you. She was wondering why there was no Uber Brown or Uber White.


It's all pink on the inside baby.
Ask me how I know ... go ahead, ask.


----------

